# How to replace exterior power mirror?



## sfsentra (Aug 12, 2005)

Some b*****d clipped our '93 Sentra XE 2-door today while it was parked, ripping the driver's side power mirror off (and doing some other body damage as well, but this is the worst part). The SOB didn't have the decency/courage to leave a note, of course...

I've located some possible replacements online, and I'm going to check out salvage yards too. Meantime, has anybody replaced this mirror? If so, can you give me some basic pointers on what's involved?

Also--several online suppliers list a replacement mirror, but identified as a part for four-door XE's. Would that part work on the 2-door version? Logic tells me that it might--but then again, maybe there's a reason the part is marked as being for the four-door.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

you'll need to remove your inside door panel. once that's off you can remove the small triangular piece on the inside of the car. That piece hides the screws that hold your mirror in place. The Door panel conceals the electrical hook-up. 

Take your time removing the door panel so you don't damage too many clips.


----------



## OCAKevin (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi, the name is Kevin and I own a 94 four door XE. I have a question.
are there any clips on a 2 door door panel? i just removed the door panels on mine and there are 6 screws and 2 plastic "screws" but no clips. just curious.


----------



## sfsentra (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info, HATEnFATE. Now I just have to find the right replacement mirror. I really appreciate your help with this fix--unbelievable how somebody just plows into your car on a heavily-traveled city street, with constant traffic in broad daylight, ripping your mirror and a wheel cover off and scraping the paint along the side...and nobody does anything about it. Sad commentary on where this country is going...


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

You know, I haven't had my door panel off in a long time. There might only be screws now that I think about it. I'd go look at my door but my car is about 700 miles from me at the time. I know there are a few screws on the rear of the door panel, a few up front and a couple on the lower side. the top just slides over the sill once all the screws and door handle bezel are removed. getting it back in place can be fun. Ya know, maybe when I get back home I'll look since I need to replace my passenger side door handle.


----------

